# drop away rest for a Mathews Z7



## crow_sniper (Aug 14, 2004)

I just put one on mine also.Did you tie onto the buss cable 3 inches below the rest like it said to?I attached mine 5 or 6 inches down and may have to move it up some ,i havent shot it yet.


----------



## Baldwin Buck (Jan 29, 2010)

yes, 3" below and i attached to the downward buss cable. everything QAD suggested. 

i am shooting 302 fps. the website says arrow speeds up to 350 fps w/o a problem. well, there is some kind of problem here with a slow launcher drop.

frustrating.............


----------



## Scott Hill (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine was touching with cock feather down, rotated it to the up position and don't have any problems now. The launcher cord is tied about 2.5 inches below the rest.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

If possible, try raising the nocking point a tad to see if that helps. That has fixed the contact issues that i have had with those rest a few times. Also, I have timed a QAD rest to raise too late and it would not drop properly. Other solutions might be to rotate the fletching a little at a time.


----------



## WiregrassArcher (Feb 11, 2010)

I love the QAD's, but you might consider looking at a faster falling rest. The Tripwire will not only fall faster, but you can adjust the fall timing without moving or changing the launcher cord position once set. The only downfall to the tripwire is the lack of containment.

If your dead-set on the QAD with your super fast bow, the nock up 1/16 to 1/8 high will raise the arrow up slightly upon release and may give you the clearance you need. I like the cock-vane idea as well, just a shame you have to set that with a fall away.

(I tried to find you a slow motion video of the tripwire being useing on a 350 fps bow, but can't find anything other than the commercial.)


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

I tried the Quad with my X-Force and could not get it to drop fast enough.

Switched to the Ripcord and never had the issue drops away very fast and has the containment of the quad. Only thing that it does not do that the quad does is the let down feature. The ripcord always drops no matter how slow of a let down you do. If that does not bother you then give it a try you will like it.


----------



## WiregrassArcher (Feb 11, 2010)

> Switched to the Ripcord and never had the issue drops away very fast and has the containment of the quad. Only thing that it does not do that the quad does is the let down feature. The ripcord always drops no matter how slow of a let down you do. If that does not bother you then give it a try you will like it.


I love the RipCord and it's one of my favorite stalk-able drop aways. The huge advantages of the tripwire, you can let it down and the rest will stay up. Maybe one of these companies will combine the fast fall of a Tripwire and the containment of the QAD or Ripcord and we'll all have a new "favorite" rest. :hello2:


----------



## donblood (Apr 13, 2010)

My friend Paul has a X-Force GX and the Ultra-rest moves out of the way in plenty of time, no rubbing at all. 70lbs, 30" draw.


----------



## Rob DeHaven (Mar 7, 2010)

nap scizzor on my z7 and i love it. holds the arrow and gets out of the way.


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the downforce on my Z7 and no issues. Are you sporting Blazers? I find them a bit wide for my liking. I use 4" bohning veins and no issues at all.


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Alright, Im in the same neighborhood. QAD HD on my new Z7 and Im also getting contact. However, I have several issues to resolve before i worry about it. 

Like mentioned above, raising your nocking point may do it. Otherwise try adjusting your draw cord timing quicker or slower. I had a friend that couldnt get his QAD to drop fast enough. Finally we adjusted it so it would raise sooner and it dropped quicker, didnt make alot of sense to me but it worked.


----------



## bubbarast (Mar 17, 2010)

*qad rest*

This is my opinion only not knocking any product but. I have had all three of the qad, the hunter, hd and ld always have had vanes touching and they are a little noisy. I sold mine and went with the mathews downforce you can't beat it. It's not full containment like the qad but who is gonna hang upside down and shoot.


----------



## ButchrCrekHuntr (Mar 26, 2005)

The Down Force will solve all of your contact issues. If you need containment, put a Dakota arrow holder on it; and you will be good to go.


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

Which launcher did you use? There are two in the package. The one labeled "TL-1" is taller, and gives more clearance. Shoot it cock fletch up. Make sure you have spacers inside your string loop both above and below your arrow's nock. Have the bottom spacer a tad larger. (worst case scenario is having one spacer only, above the arrow's nock) Make sure your nock is not getting pinched inside the spacers. Make sure your launcher is not only getting vertical 3/4" before full draw, but be sure that is all the way up, against the stop, 3/4" before full draw.


----------



## Nock High (Nov 25, 2010)

Spent 3 months trying to tune the QAD Ultra on my Z7 ... shooting a unfletched 350 Maxima arrow and never could get past the left paper tear. Fletched arrows were the same at 8 yards. Cams were good and Ultra was set perfectly. I'd adjust the rest a little outside of spec's, and finally manage to get a little nock left tear, shoot a dozen arrows and come back to find the 1" left tear would be right back. Talked to several dealers and their general reply was that "paper tuning was over rated" ... 
Finally gave up and switched to the Matthews HDII and now it's bullet hole after bullet hole ... and throwing darts I'd never seen before in my practice.
Just a personal opinion, but I'm thinking the arrow simply needs to be "held" during that early moment arrow release during that explosion of high kinetic energy release ... maybe.
In any case, I've been shooting for over 20 years (Browning, PSE, Hoyte, and MQ1 ... and never come across this beast before. Really funny part is that I switched the Ultra over to my MQ1 and works perfectly ...


----------

